
One Woman Tries to Create Google Earth Murals - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/satellite-art-one-woman-tries-to-create-google-earth-murals/72910/
======
The_Igor
I wonder if she had any trouble getting permission from the building owners to
do this.

